# Ortho Dial n Spray and N-ext products?



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

So I just tried to use my Ortho with RGS and Humic 12 combined. My goal was 3oz per 1000 per LCNs advice. My lawn is almost 10000 sq ft. So I figured I'd try and do it with 2 fill ups. 3 oz x 5000 sq ft= 15oz of each product. So i put 16oz of each to fill up the 32oz container figuring a touch more is always better. I set the dial to 1oz cause it seems from what I've read you should set it to about 1/2-1/3 of what ever rate your going for seeing it puts out about 2 gallons a minute. Well the stuff wasn't coming out evenly, it kept sputtering with product then just water. I took the filter off btw. Anyone have any advice on using theses for N-ext products?


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

I run mine on the 3oz setting.. good walking pace.

I think you're overshooting with sqft covered. Mine covers about 2k-2.5k-3k depending on how fast I walk.

I can't speak for the mod as mine is stock.

I think others have said that mixing humic with anything is tough, but I spray air8 and rgs together with no issues.

Another option is to go through How to with Doc's website and get the sprayers he uses. They look like they work well.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I tried that for the first time today. I sprayed AIR-8/RGS/Humic12 all at the same time today at the 3oz setting.

It worked well and next time I will try the 4oz setting.

After putting them in the sprayer, I toped it off with water and then shook it all up.

My only issue was that the sprayer leaked everywhere and was a total mess. Clearly I got one of the bad ones everyone talks about in the Amazon reviews.


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> I run mine on the 3oz setting.. good walking pace.
> 
> I think you're overshooting with sqft covered. Mine covers about 2k-2.5k-3k depending on how fast I walk.
> 
> ...


Your math makes sense but so should mine I think? Your using it at the 3oz setting and covering 2500 sq ft at a decent pace so me using it at 1-1.5 should Get double the coverage right? I do do know that the amount of products I put in the container is the correct amount for the 5000 sq ft. The only variables are how much stuff come out at whatever setting and pace. But that's not really the problem, the main problem was it's sporadic output? It would be brown then go to just water? Not sure if the stuff is too think for the lower settings or I have a defective unit? Even diluting after it went down some it was still sputtering.


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I tried that for the first time today. I sprayed AIR-8/RGS/Humic12 all at the same time today at the 3oz setting.
> 
> It worked well and next time I will try the 4oz setting.
> 
> ...


How much actual oz of products did you put in the container? Just wondering how much you diluted it?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Dhark said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > I tried that for the first time today. I sprayed AIR-8/RGS/Humic12 all at the same time today at the 3oz setting.
> ...


I did 3oz of each and a bit more of the Air 8. I did the lower amounts as I want to hit it again in 2 weeks to really get the lawn jump started while we have rain due to our water restrictions of only 1 day a week. If the city had its way we would only be allowed to hand water one day a week.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The sprayer metering (pickup) holes are small and sometimes temporally clog. I normally set to either 2 oz or 3 oz depending how slow/fast I'm walking, and at times temporally bump up setting to 6 oz to free a clog.

Hose End Sprayer thanks @TommyTester


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

A couple of thoughts. When you're "educting" anything into a stream of water, then the water pressure plays a factor. 
Might be worth investigating as an issue. But the better the pressure the better the "eductor" works.

Also I am going to start straining what I pour into the feeder. Hopefully that way I don't have "chunks" clogging the small orifices.

Here's the link to what I bought to strain out the solids. Got the idea from "how to with Doc." Turns out he does have a useful idea or two.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LZ2YCHM/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B01LZ2YCHM&linkCode=as2&tag=goldhog-20&linkId=236f6dd8a443e7de41eb3dda8658e0a1


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Dhark said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


I see you only have a 750 sq ft lawn! So yeah you put maybe 10oz (roughly 3oz of each product) in the container and then fill it up the rest with about 20oz water and your pretty diluted, so it should flow nice for you. Think I'm gonna return it and see if another one works better or maybe try the chameleon?


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

I typically spray mine out with the dial set to 4 oz. I've been spraying this way since I first started a couple years back. Anything under 4 oz I find it clogs up quickly and it spraying only water.

Like others have mentioned, Humic is best done by itself. Mixing with other items seems to makes the Othro clog easier for whatever reasons?? Sometimes adding some water to the mix helps.

Also, if its not spraying brown colored liquid its clogged. Stop and unscrew the top and pull on the hose and it will help unclog whatever's stuck inside the spray head.


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

1FASTSS said:


> I typically spray mine out with the dial set to 4 oz. I've been spraying this way since I first started a couple years back. Anything under 4 oz I find it clogs up quickly and it spraying only water.
> 
> Like others have mentioned, Humic is best done by itself. Mixing with other items seems to makes the Othro clog easier for whatever reasons?? Sometimes adding some water to the mix helps.
> 
> Also, if its not spraying brown colored liquid its clogged. Stop and unscrew the top and pull on the hose and it will help unclog whatever's stuck inside the spray head.


Well from TommyTesters data and pretty much everything I've read that means at the 4oz setting your putting out about 12 oz of product a minute! And if you go by LCN's advice of 3oz of product per 1k you would have to do 1k every 15 seconds!


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I tried that for the first time today. I sprayed AIR-8/RGS/Humic12 all at the same time today at the 3oz setting.
> 
> It worked well and next time I will try the 4oz setting.
> 
> ...


@DFW_Zoysia is it leaking from the handle when you pull the trigger? I bought one recently that had that issue. I pulled it apart, the trigger portion fits into the tank portion of the sprayer with this flimsy o-ring fitting. I pulled it out and it looked like the o-ring was pinched in a spot so I covered the o-ring with gasket maker and put it back together, no more leaking.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Chuckatuck89 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > I tried that for the first time today. I sprayed AIR-8/RGS/Humic12 all at the same time today at the 3oz setting.
> ...


It puours out of where the cup screws into the upper unit.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Dhark said:


> 1FASTSS said:
> 
> 
> > I typically spray mine out with the dial set to 4 oz. I've been spraying this way since I first started a couple years back. Anything under 4 oz I find it clogs up quickly and it spraying only water.
> ...


I haven't tested the flow but there is no way it comes out that fast. That would empty the cup faster than you could spray like you mentioned.....

I have my yard setup into zones of about 1500sf per and I pour 3-6oz per item and usually add water to the rest...I move fairly quickly spraying it out. If I run out I add a little extra in more the next zone and finish up what was missed. I might be putting a little more out but its worked for me so far.

I don't really read into what those you tube guys do too much..the Othro sprayers aren't perfect off the shelf anyway...Hell I had one that wouldn't spray sh*t and was clogging all the time...I just returned it and the new one was fine.

With spraying organics for soil health its not that big a deal to spray some extra...I live in FL so in the summer we get rains almost every afternoon plus our sandy soils dont hold material for long.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Back pack don't look back?&#128077;


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

I hate that ortho sprayer. So much so I was considering not using liquid products anymore. I ended up buying some simple lawn solutions to try and now I use the sprayer that it came in and have been having much better luck with that.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm just giving up completely on hose end applications. I hate the clogging and uneven distribution and lack of consistency and predictability. Backpack only for me. I've tried several different sprayers and always find myself frustrated. The ortho was the best but I don't want to deal with it anymore.


----------

